# My audi A7



## EvilBendy

Just thought I'd share with any Audi fans since I was posting some pics on another forum as well...it's in the shop right now while I'm traveling for a bit of painting (grill and trim to black)




Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


----------



## EvilBendy

And winter rims (pre-mods)










Next step - paint the markings and symbols, grill and trim all black - haha hope it looks good...

Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


----------



## google

get rid of that chrome trim and it will look way better - sick car!


----------



## EvilBendy

google said:


> get rid of that chrome trim and it will look way better - sick car!


Actually as we speak the grill and the trim are being painted black as I said in OP! Can't wait to get back home to see when its done (currently travelling in San Fran).

Thanks - I love it!!

Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


----------



## Mattthefish

Love those sexy lines. Congratulations to you!


----------



## stndrdtime

Nice car. Looks like a modern day interpretation of a 1970's Ford Gran Torino.


----------



## camb66

Stunning car


----------



## Spinning

Love this model so much! 
It'd be great if you post some updated pics with the new trim!!


----------



## -DOOMED-

stndrdtime said:


> Nice car. Looks like a modern day interpretation of a 1970's Ford Gran Torino.


Really? 
To me it looks more like an Aston Martin design. I can sort of see the Torino, but I see more Aston Martin than '70s Ford.


----------



## Famousname

stndrdtime said:


>


Sick car! Sexy lines! Stunning! I Love this model so much!

BTW, the A7 is dope too. LOL.

I'm a Benz guy, but I love everything that Audi is doing right now, even though I love the lines of the '04ish A8 the best. Thie pictured A7 is LOVE, but I grow so bored with the blacked out, Darth Vader look. Especially in matte black. With all that said, yourcar is awesome and I'm sure I wilt if I saw it, blacked or not. Enjoy!


----------



## Amaizinblue7

Wrap that A7 in some matte black vinyl. That would look amazing (not that it doesn't already). Nice ride.


----------



## EvilBendy

Just got back from San Fran and my Audi was waiting for me at the shop - now all blacked out..

















Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


----------



## lamboalex

She's a beauty


----------



## Famousname

Gotta admit, that joint is lil' Billy Badass!


----------



## napel

stndrdtime said:


> Nice car. Looks like a modern day interpretation of a 1970's Ford Gran Torino.


No it doesn't


----------



## rk967

EvilBendy said:


> Just got back from San Fran and my Audi was waiting for me at the shop - now all blacked out..


Wow, SICK. First "Titanium Package" A7 I've ever seen! I sell Audis and most of the time I preferr them stock, but this one is very well done. Now just smoke those front sidemarkers!


----------



## marchone

Black is beautiful! And your A7 is the tits!

My last two cars were all black. A Porsche 911 C4 and a Mini Cooper S. Fun, and sinister looking.


----------



## Crown and Caliber

EvilBendy said:


> Just got back from San Fran and my Audi was waiting for me at the shop - now all blacked out..


Awesome car, love the rims.


----------



## moky

great looking a7! if you are ever here in Vancouver, BC with your A7, hit me up, let's do a photoshoot! I'm an automotive photographer here in Vancouver.


----------



## branny090

Beautiful car! I love the back lights!


----------



## BenL

Very sexy.


----------



## BullionBro

Its not matte black pepper your angus.









and red calipers for color contrasting. Gives it a sport look.









Calipers should be ferrari red - high gloss.


----------



## vjsteele4

Your car is sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerangedGoose

Matte black is a beaten to death trend and a total fingerprint magnet. It looks amateurish and is best left for ricer/tuner rides. Heavy tint is for luxury cars, no one will take you seriously when you are driving a performance car you cant see out of (and thus cant do any performance driving in)

And please dont black out the tail lights! Too much black washes out the lines and it looks ghetto.

When my friends are debating cosmetic mods, I always tell them: there's usually a reason the factory didn't make it that way.

Im a charcoal/dark gray guy myself, but your A7 looks good


----------



## rohitkumar

Audi A7 is one of the most successful model of the German Luxury car. This car comes in both petrol & diesel engine variant. This is beautiful sports car with styling interior & exteriors. I just love this car.


----------



## Tag Mac

Definitely smoke the orange things. What are they? They are the only things that spoil it.


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry, but from the back it looks too much like a Mercedes.


----------



## Mr. Panerai

That's a cool car!


----------



## ToExist

google said:


> get rid of that chrome trim and it will look way better - sick car!


i 2nd that...


----------



## Ghia

Monocrom said:


> Sorry, but from the back it looks too much like a Mercedes.


problem?
 -AMG

Very nice A7!!


----------



## sakura7

EvilBendy said:


> And winter rims (pre-mods)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step - paint the markings and symbols, grill and trim all black - haha hope it looks good...
> 
> Current Collection:
> 
> Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
> A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
> Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
> Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
> IWC Portuguese Automatic
> BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
> Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
> Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
> Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
> Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


jeez o flip thats some machine..congrats..im in the market myself but im going used..buying a house in atlanta thats going to crush my budget


----------



## Kayakman

Good taste fellow,what a ride!!


----------



## Will3020

man that A7 is an A+


----------



## theksti272

Awesome caar. I am huge fan of Audi


----------



## JakubL

What a beast man ! Very nice.


----------



## mravery

I was just looking at this model the other day..... getting ready to trade in my Mercedes and torn between getting another MB or an Audi, Volvo or Infinity.....


----------



## MJone

mravery said:


> I was just looking at this model the other day..... getting ready to trade in my Mercedes and torn between getting another MB or an Audi, Volvo or Infinity.....


I am in the same position

The only thing is thoses low profile tires are just no good for me.
Ive been through 5 tires in a year and a half. Thank GOD for tire insurance.

That said I will never have lowpros again its just not worth it . My next MB , A7 or A8 . BMW or JAG will have to look good with full size rubber


----------



## BenL

Anyone watch the new commercial featuring the old and new Spocks?


----------



## sydwalker

i definitely agree with your take on the wheels. I mean ,the A7 is a high profile beast rather than toning it gentle and classy , i would make it tear up the roads instead hahaha.


----------



## HaleL

Ghia said:


> problem?
> -AMG
> 
> Very nice A7!!


A7 is a sexy car and Audi customer service is awesome.


----------

